# PFDs on Surf Ski's - NSW clarification



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Picked this up from elsewhere, thought some would be interested here:

Maritime site is saying this:

"A 'surf ski' is considered to be a "spec" ski as used in Surf Life Saving NSW events and used by its members in training and competition. All other "skis" such as ocean-racing skis, sit-on-tops, plastic skis and the like are regarded as Kayaks (see separate category).

SLS NSW has been granted an exemption from the full lifejacket wear requirements as applied to Kayaks for the use of "spec" skis. SLS NSW members are not required to wear lifejackets in training or competition when within 500m of the shore on open waters."

http://www.lifejacketwearit.com.au/faqs ... -surf-ski/ "


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks like I wont be paddling much anymore. Ive argued this point before but to wear a pdf in waves I deem as dangerous. The ability to dive under to clear your own " vessel" is compromised. Do I not wear one and fight it out in court when I get booked or do I wear one and look for someone to compensate me when I get cleaned up by my own ski or for an example a wayward stand up paddleboard ( which are bigger than some kayaks and are not deemed as a vessel).
I recommend that people wear pdf's but for me in my situation its not appropriate. I guess I could get a fancy gas inflatable one but to me it just takes away from the simplicity of kayak fishing ( and has other inherent risks which I wont go into now), basically I want to look after myself and not be dictated to by do gooders and legislators that really have no idea, after all we've been doing it safely for 2 generations and over 30 years with no problems - this county has no freedoms and too many laws to save idiots. I guess its back to the ski with a handline, funny how the clubbies who are experts will not and are not required to wear them(< 500m) as I presume a safety issue - hypocracy ? Comments please.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Get over it and go fishing? :twisted: sorry :twisted:

Take the booking if it comes to that or lie and call it a spec ski. And call fishing an impromptu test of stability. But with respect, why not store a PFD till you are past the surf zone then put it on? Whatever the answer is for you I truly hope it isn't to stop


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Or you could move to QLD. The land of the free.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

But with respect, why not store a PFD till you are past the surf zone then put it on?

Great idea, thats what Im going to do, at least then I wont be blatantly breaking the law and might be able to argue my point, that is unless they are totally unreasonable. 
Moving to QLD would be good too but the waves are better here ;-)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

StevenM said:


> Were full
> 
> stay away


Full of what ? :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Full of Nothin'. So spot on Breambo. :lol: :lol: :lol:

trev


----------

